
The Quantum Bubble – How two key experiments invalidate quantum mechanics - georgeshi
https://medium.com/discourse/the-quantum-bubble-8e9c3d9d1d92
======
AnimalMuppet
> I really don’t care about quantum mechanics anymore, and you shouldn’t
> either.

> Sean Carroll describes quantum mechanics as an “incredibly successful
> theory” but the frequency with which we hear this refrain does not make it
> more true.

> It is in fact a hot mess defined by constant failure and revision in the
> face of new experimental data.

> The theory has never been compatible with special or general relativity; it
> didn’t predict electron spin, and it failed to predict a host of subtle
> changes in electron energy levels such as the Lamb Shift, Fine Structure,
> and Hyperfine Structure. Yes it can calculate the excited state energies for
> hydrogen, but not for helium or anything that comes after.

It has definitely never been compatible with General Relativity. I'm pretty
sure it's compatible with Special Relativity, though; in fact, when put into a
Special-Rel-compatible form, it predicted the positron.

I'm also pretty sure that QED can predict almost everything he said that
quantum can't. So, um... I don't think this guy is telling it straight.

